

Ubuntu and Debian cheat sheet for beginners (or Advanced users) - FreeWorld
http://freeworld.posterous.com/65140847

======
FreeWorld
Modified the cheat sheet, it is now known as The: Linux Terminal Cheat Sheet
because I realized that most of the commands are good for about every Linux
distro.

